# دعوة فرح من واحد عصبى



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2006)

دعــوة فــرح من واحـد عصبــــي

الزفت اللي هاييجي ميتأخرش

واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية

والعيال الرزلين .. الصغار يتخمدوا بالبيت

و اللي هاتجيب موبايـل كاميرا هفقع عينيها الاتنين

عشا مفيش , اطفحوا في بيوتكو.. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه

اللي تمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهالها .. حلي في البيت ياختي .. منتو زي 
القطط تاكلوا وتنكروا 

الرقص ممنوع. الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع .. تقعدي مكشره وتحترمي 
نفسك

ترغي مع اللي جنبك أكسر لك سنانك جوه بقك

الكلام اياه اللي بعد الفرح وهو العروسه أحلى من العريس ... والخ الخ 

تبطلوه لحسن اعزمكوا عالاربعين .. وهي بنتكوا وانتوا حُرّين

بس عارفين الحق مش عليكوا الحق عليا انا اللي عزمتكوا...ناس ما تختشيش
​


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة هفطس من كتر الضحك
اصل تخيلت لو فى حد كده بجد


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

ريح نفسك ومتعملش فرح انت واحترم نفسك

دا انت غريب اوى هتزلهم علشان فرحك*


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هو إنت إللى رحت للدكتور لما وجعك ضرسك وقلتله إخلع كل الأسنان والضروس ما عدا الضرس التعبان وسيبه لوحده زى الكلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم حلوة منك


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههه
حلوه أوى و يا سلام بقى لو واحد من العازيم كمان عصبى يدر عليه يقول ه : ادينى اتنيلت و جيتلك رغم انك متستهلش  و مش كل شويه تعمل مناسبه و تكلفنى هديه......


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوى اوى اوى *
*ياجورج بجد دمها خفيف اووووووووى*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة كتير


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه كتير شكرا


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه انا مقلتش انى هعمل دعوة الفرح بتاعى كدة 
لا انا هعمل حاجه جديدة فرح من غير معازيم خالص 
من غير ما اتعب حد معايا هتجوز من غير ما حد يحس بيا


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل العريس دا عسسسسسسل 
في منو كتير؟؟؟؟ انا عايزة واحد لو في متوفر:t33: :t33:  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياجورج ربنا يخليك وتتزوج من غير فرح وحتى من غير عروسه كمان ههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي  بتجنن كتيررر


خلاص  طمنووو   جايين غص من عنه


مرسي على العزومة


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه


جميله أوى يا جورج 


واحد عصبى أتجوز واحده عصبيه أثناء الولاده المولود قال للدكتور : وسع انت أنا هخرج لوحدى


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه
نكته حلوة 
ميرسى ليك طارق واروجة


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا كنت حاسس انة هايبتدي يشتمهم شتايم قليلة الادب*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه :t33: 

كل دة قبل مايتجوز أومال بعد ما يتجوز هيقول أية :a82: ​*


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2007)

بعد ما هتجوز هكون بعت الكمبيوتر ولغيت النت واتعميت مش هشوف حاجه لا منتدى ولا غيره​


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوه أوى و يا سلام بقى لو واحد من العازيم كمان عصبى يدر عليه يقول ه : ادينى اتنيلت و جيتلك رغم انك متستهلش  و مش كل شويه تعمل مناسبه و تكلفنى هديه......


الموضوع حلو اوى 
وانا شايف ان احلى واظرف رد هو دا بجد 
ربنا يباركك فى المنتدى كله


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه

جميلة قوي يا جورج 

تتصور طريقة حلوة لتطفيش المعازيم وتوفير برضو


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد زى العسل ياجورج*
*الله ينور عليك*
*ايوة كده*
*اكشف الرجاله على حقيقتهم*
*وقال عاملين مساكين وغلابه*
*بلا هم وغم*
:yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد زى العسل ياجورج*
> *الله ينور عليك*
> *ايوة كده*
> ...


انشالله يا تويتى اسمكى هيكون مكتوب فى الدعوة على اساس ان انتى الزوجة وانشالله الراجل دا هيطلع عينكى بعد الجواز يا شارون 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2007)

احنا بنطلع على حقيقتنا قبل الفرح فى بنات مش بتتعرف الابعد الجواز مع زوال اثار الميكب والمكوا والذى منه تبقا واحدة تانيه غير اللى الواحد شافها ايام الخطوبه


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*والرجاله بقى انشاء الله مش بيبانوا هما *
*كمان على حقيقتهم*
*شكرا يا لاف خالص على ردك*
*ومعزتك ليا*
*افكرك باللى انت نسيته*
*(حزب المحبه )*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *والرجاله بقى انشاء الله مش بيبانوا هما *
> *كمان على حقيقتهم*
> *شكرا يا لاف خالص على ردك*
> *ومعزتك ليا*
> ...


يا تويتى الرد دا كان قبل السلام وقبل الحزب بتاعنا 
وانا اسف يا تويتى يا رب يكون عريسكى اهدى واعقل عريس فى الدنيا يا عسل 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*اوك مقبوله*
*علشان تعرف ان قلبى ابيض*
*ولا يهمك *
*(حزب المحبه )*


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2007)

حزب المحبه ده شئ ممنوع 
ياريت تقرو قوانين المنتدى 
ممنوع منعا باتا الاحزاب


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

*ايه ياعم *
*فى ايه بس*
*مالك داخل عصبى ليه*
*اهدى شويه بس*
*وبعدين اعرف الحكايه الاول بتاعته *
*هتلاقى نفسك دخلت فيه*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*اه ده يابني هو انت جيت عندي الشغل ولا ايه:ranting:  
طيب تصدقوني لو قلتلكم فيه معي زميل في 
الشغل نسخه بالكربون منه ويمكن تكون مكبرة
:warning: :11azy: :t26: :scenic: 

معلهش يا فاديه كان نفسي اخدمك بس 
للاسف اتجوز ويوم الفرح كان هيضرب حماه  *
:ab7: :ab5: :ab3: :ab10:


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*شوف يا حبيبي زعلت خبطت راس في الحيط مسكت 
في خناق حماتك ولا حتي خنقت العروسة احنا جيين 
جيين وهنكتم علي نفسك ونفسها

وانت اللي جبته لنفسك
ومبروك مقدما  *


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

يالهوى معقووووووووووووول  ممكن يكون فى حد كده فعلا ربنا يرحم عبيدة


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

*شخصية العدد*



twety قال:


> يالهوى معقووووووووووووول  ممكن يكون فى حد كده فعلا ربنا يرحم عبيدة


*
ايوه موجود وبكميات كبير ومستعدين لتوصيل الطلبات للمنازل

طبعا مش نفس الالفاظ لكن الطباع واحدة 
والتصرفات هي المختلفة لكن الجوهر واحد
العصبيه والنرفزة وكل الناس غلط وهو الوحيد اللي 
صح ومفيش حد بيفهم غيرة وعدوه اللدود اللي 
يقوله انت غلط يا خرابي تتقلب الدنيا ومتتعدلش 
ودايما يستقوي علي الضعيف ويسلام لو مسك 
سلطة محدش يقف قدامه وعلي طول غضبان ومكشر  
شخصية متتمنيش تشوفيها حتي في عدوكلانه متعب  *
:ranting: :a82: :smil8: :11azy: :angry_smile: :MAD


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2007)

وكمان فيه دليفرى 
طيب كويس اوى 
ثانيا يا تويتى انا وضحت وجهة النظر الخاصه بحزب المحبه


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2007)

*طيب*
*وايه رايك دلوقت ياباشا*
*لسه معترض ولا ناوى تشاركنا*
:smil12: :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

*سيبيه يا توتي 

هيجي هيجي غصب 
عنه مش برضاه
هوفيه حد يقدر يخالف 
حزب المحبه *


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2007)

*على رايك*
*هيجى هيجى *
*احنا مستنينك اهووووووووووو :yaka: *
*بس متتاخرش ياعم*
*احسن انت عارف :ranting: *

*اصعب حاجه الانتظااااااااااااااااار*


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

*انا اعتقد انه لو شاف الكلام ده 
لو قاعد باكل هيسيب 
الاكل ويجي جري 
حزب المحبه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

*مساء الخير يا توتي 

انت فين الايام دي شايف تواجد قليل 
انت اشتغلتي ولا ايه الحكاية*


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

هقولها تانى 
الاحزاب دى ممكن تهدم المنتدى​


----------



## twety (31 يناير 2007)

*براحه ياعم بس *
*الزعل وحش على صحتك*
*هاى فريد باشا ازيك عامل ايه*
*يسمع من بوقك ربنا ياااااااااارب*
*واشتغل بس الشغل شاحح اليومين دول*
*انا موجوده اهو وميرسى على سؤالك*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2007)

*عشا مفيش , اطفحوا في بيوتكو.. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه*

ههههههههههه

جاااااااامدة طحن


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2007)

اى خدمه يا مارسلينو بس متنساش تعشينى 
الاخت تويتى والاخ فريد 
دة اسمه موضوع مش شات


----------



## gako (4 فبراير 2007)

مساء الجمال هو العريس زعلان كده ليه طب هو راح ليه اصلا


----------



## جاسى (4 فبراير 2007)

عجبانى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى مووووووووت بس اللى عجبنى اكتر اننا كلنا عجبنا التهزيء سبحان شعب يحب التهزىء:smil12: 
ربنا يبارككم ويبسطكم كمان وكمان


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2007)

الضحك  علشان الموقف مش علشان التهزئ 
ومع ذلك نحن امه ضحكت على تفاهتها الامم


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى بس بطريقته دى محدش هيييجى الفرح:186fx:


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

ان شالله ما حد جيه مش ناقص مصاريف


----------



## hany6763 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*عريس عصبي*

عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقةالدعوة: الزفت اللي هايجي ميتأخرش...واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية ... والعيال الرذلين الصغيرين يتخمدوا فى البيت..... و اللي هاتجيب موبايل كاميرا هفقع لها عينيها الاتنين....وابقوا اطفحوا فيبيوتكم .. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه.... اللي هتمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهالها ..وابقى حلي في البيت ياختي انتى وهى .. منتو زي القطط تاكلوا وتنكروا .... الرقص ممنوع .. الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع...... وابقى عيل لو اتجوزت تانى


----------



## twety (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عريس عصبي*

ههههههههههههه
طب وليه الفرح اصلا
كان بلاها منه ووفر تكاليف الفرح
وعزمها على العشا برة
وبلاها منه فرح
ههههههههههههههههه

ده زهقنى الصراحه


----------



## kokielpop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

*ههههههههههههههه 

ده عريس غلس شكله كدة  

انا مش هعمل زيه *​


----------



## maryem66 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

ههههههههههههه
 مدايق  نفسة لية مبلاش يتعب نفسة ويعمل فرح اصلا


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه

على فكره انا مش مدعو للفرج ده


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 فبراير 2009)

*دعوه فرح*

*عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقةالدعوة: الزفت اللي هايجي ميتأخرش...واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية ... والعيال الرذلين الصغيرين يتخمدوا فى البيت..... و اللي هاتجيب موبايل كاميرا هفقع لها عينيها الاتنين....وابقوا اطفحوا فيبيوتكم .. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه.... اللي هتمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهالها ..وابقى حلي في البيت ياختي انتى وهى .. منتو زي القطط تاكلوا وتنكروا .... الرقص ممنوع .. الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع...... وابقى عيل لو اتجوزت تانى*


----------



## dark_angel (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دعوه فرح*

*تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دعوه فرح*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالوش لازمه نروح فرح زى ده*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دعوه فرح*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ميرسى ابن المصلوب​*


----------



## tena_tntn (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دعوه فرح*

حلوة اوى 
شكرا


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

*تم الدمج لتكرار الموضوع*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ميرسى ابن المصلوب


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*دعوة فرح*

عريس عصبي يكتب بطاقات
الدعوة لفرحه 

الزفت اللي بيجي ميتأخرش ....

واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية ...

والعيال .. الصغار يتخمدوا بالبيت.....

و اللي بتجيب موبايل كاميرا هفقع عينيها التنين .... 

عشا مفيش ، اطفحوا في بيوتكوا .. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه....

اللي تمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهالها .. حلي في البيت ياختي .. منتو زي القطط توكلوا وتنكروا .... 

الرقص ممنوع .. الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع .. تقعدي مكشره وتحترمي نفسك....

ترغي مع اللي جنبك أكسر لك سنانك جوه فمّك ....

الكلام اياه اللي بعد الفرح وهو العروسه أحلى من العريس ... و
... والخ الخ ... تبطلوه لحسن اعزمكوا عالاربعين .. وهي بنتكوا وانتوا حُرّين....

بس عارفين الحق مش عليكوا الحق عليا انا اللي عزمتكوا ناس ما تخاف متختشيش ....

وعبال عندكم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

_ههههههههههههههه
مش ده بتاع خطيب وخطيبيتة 
اخرت الجواز الراجل اتجنن من 
قبل ما يتجوز امال  لما يتجز هيعمل اية؟​_[/size


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه
> مش ده بتاع خطيب وخطيبيتة
> اخرت الجواز الراجل اتجنن من
> قبل ما يتجوز امال  لما يتجز هيعمل اية؟​_[/size





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما هيتجوز هيولع فى نفسو ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جون على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههه
وايه اللي غصبه علي المر
يطلقها ويريح نفسه​*


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*


ههههههههههههه
يانهار طب هو لما كاره نفسه كده بيتجوز ليه 
يقعد جنب امه اريح بدل مايعمل مصيبة 
مرسي يابنبونايه ياعسل


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



bishoragheb قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> وايه اللي غصبه علي المر
> يطلقها ويريح نفسه​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحب الحب ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بيشو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



pepo_meme قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يانهار طب هو لما كاره نفسه كده بيتجوز ليه
> يقعد جنب امه اريح بدل مايعمل مصيبة
> مرسي يابنبونايه ياعسل




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق
ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## kingmena (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

دي مش دعوت فرح دي دعوة الي خناقة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هما 3 بس اللي هيروحوا الفرح ده
وهيكونا في عربيه بيضه كبيره
طبعا عرفتوهم
هما الدكتور و2 تمرجيه 
هيسحبوه علي مستشفي المجانين
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي الدعوه الجامده
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## العجايبي (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*ايه الراجل ده شكله حايوت المعازم
ده شكله حايموت ابونا القسيس
بس يالا نقوله ممبروك بدل مايجيلى فى بيتنا ويضربنى *


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



kingmena قال:


> دي مش دعوت فرح دي دعوة الي خناقة​




اة هههههههههههههههههههه ومش اى خناقة 
ميرسى جداااااا يا مينا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



ayad_007 قال:


> *هما 3 بس اللي هيروحوا الفرح ده
> وهيكونا في عربيه بيضه كبيره
> طبعا عرفتوهم
> هما الدكتور و2 تمرجيه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا دوب هما هيروحو فى المكان الصح
ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



العجايبي قال:


> *ايه الراجل ده شكله حايوت المعازم
> ده شكله حايموت ابونا القسيس
> بس يالا نقوله ممبروك بدل مايجيلى فى بيتنا ويضربنى *




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة هيموت الكل وكل المعازيم 
ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هاي احلى و اروع و اظرف دعوة فرح قريتا بحياتي

لك هاي قنبلة الفرح مش دعوة فرح


لك يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ponponayah (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



white rose قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا هى قنبلة مش دعوة 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

الظاهر بيقاصص نفسه
هههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااا يا بنبوناية

موضوع  مهضوم كتير

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



كليمو قال:


> الظاهر بيقاصص نفسه
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااا يا بنبوناية
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه
تصور شكلو كدا
مييييييرسى جدا يا كليمو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*شو الفرح هيدا 
بالناقص منه
 ههههههههههههههه

مرسي يا ponponayah​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
دا اية العريس دة

هو اكيد واخد العروسة تخليص حق علشان كدة مدايق 
ولا يمكن شكلة وحش قووووي وهي جميلة جدا وخايف الناس تقعد تضحك علية 

مرسي يا بنبوناية يا عسل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

* هههههههه
اية دة
دة عايز يتجوز ولا يتخاق
يلو ربنا يعين عروسته بقا
ههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بونبونتى
دعوة مش مقبولة ​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



red rose88 قال:


> *شو الفرح هيدا
> بالناقص منه
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسي يا ponponayah​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق بلاها الفرح دا
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> دا اية العريس دة
> 
> هو اكيد واخد العروسة تخليص حق علشان كدة مدايق
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلو كدا واخدها تخليص حق
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> * هههههههه
> اية دة
> دة عايز يتجوز ولا يتخاق
> يلو ربنا يعين عروسته بقا
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا شكلو كدا عايز يتخانق 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا بونبونتى
> دعوة مش مقبولة ​*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش مقبولة لية بس يا بريسكلا 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
دعوة تفاؤلية للجواز
نشكر ربنا على النعمة اللى الواحد فيها 30:
وشكرا بونبوناية
على الدعوة البونبوناية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> دعوة تفاؤلية للجواز
> نشكر ربنا على النعمة اللى الواحد فيها 30:
> وشكرا بونبوناية
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا دعوة تفاؤلية جدااااااا
هههههههههه
ميرسى جدااا يا وليم على مرورك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*صدقونى حضرت فرح كدة بس العريس كان عايش فى فرنسا وكان شارط ان الموسيقا تكون سوفت 

ومفيش زغاريط ولا سقف ولا رقص

وطبعا انتوا عارفنى بحب الهدوء زى عنيا 

قمت ظبط ما بتاع الديجى واديتله حتتين تورتة قلب على اغانى شعبى 

ورحت سحبت العروسة وخليتها ترقص وسقفت فى ودان العريس

ساب القاعة وطلع برة 

وطبعا الشباب والبنات مصدقوا فكوا على نفسهم 

بس طلعت اجرى بدل ما اضرب

ميجبها غير انجى طبعا 

مرسية ياقمر على الخناقة دى​*


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *صدقونى حضرت فرح كدة بس العريس كان عايش فى فرنسا وكان شارط ان الموسيقا تكون سوفت
> 
> ومفيش زغاريط ولا سقف ولا رقص
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى طلعتى مشكلة بقى 
بس جدعة انا برضو بعمل مصايب كدا كتييييييير
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

انا لو وصلتنى دعوة فرح زى ديه اقل حاجه

اديه طلقه واريح العروسه منو 

ده مش انسان

ميرسى يا بونبونايه على الدعوه الجميله دى

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا لو وصلتنى دعوة فرح زى ديه اقل حاجه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى احسن خدمة للبشرية 
ميرسى يا بطل على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياربى*
*فعلا هاد عريس*
*وهاد يوم فرحة*
*اكيد لا *
*دة ولا عمرة بيتزوج اصلا*
*شكرا اكتير لها البسمة الحلوة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
وده من ايه لامواخذة زعل 
ولا تخليص حق ولا ايه بالظبط
مرسيه يا قمر علي الدعوة
بس انا مشغولة اليومين دول
ممكن وقت تاني بقي 
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياربى*
> *فعلا هاد عريس*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد بالشكل دا عمرو ما هيجوز 
ميرؤسى جدااااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> وده من ايه لامواخذة زعل
> ولا تخليص حق ولا ايه بالظبط
> مرسيه يا قمر علي الدعوة
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو شكلو علية فلوس لاهل العروسة 
فاخدها تخليص حق
ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روكا يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



abokaf2020 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه




ميرسى جدا يا قمر على مرورك 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

يالهوى ده عريس ولا مدير مدرسة ههههههههههههههه 
وحتى مدير المدرسة ارحم هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بنبوناية


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

_ هههههههههههههه

رائعه جدا جدا جدا

شكرا​_


----------



## مريم12 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله يكون فى عون العروسة بس هى اكيد عملت حاجة وحشة فى حياتها علشان كده ادبست فى عريس زى ده*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميررررسى على الدعوة الجميلة دى يا بونى*
*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولزمته ايه الفرح المهبب بستين نيلة ده

شكرا ليكى يا بونبوناية​


----------



## بنت كلوج (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

+بنبوناية حبيبتى+ اوعى تروحى الفرح ده ولا انا ...اناخفت ده عريس مستعد لدخول السجن وليس لدخول دنيا...ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك


----------



## JOJE (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*

دي مش دعوه فرح دا عايز يتعارك او  يفرقع العروسه


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> يالهوى ده عريس ولا مدير مدرسة ههههههههههههههه
> وحتى مدير المدرسة ارحم هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا بنبوناية




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح صدقينى المدير ارحم 
ميرسى يا قمر 
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



النهيسى قال:


> _ هههههههههههههه
> 
> رائعه جدا جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا​_





*ميرسى جدااااا استاذ النهيسى
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: دعوة فرح*



مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله يكون فى عون العروسة بس هى اكيد عملت حاجة وحشة فى حياتها علشان كده ادبست فى عريس زى ده*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ميررررسى على الدعوة الجميلة دى يا بونى*
> *و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​





*تصدقى صح يا روما
شكلها عملت مصيبة فى حيتها علشان كدا
اخدت بلوة ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر 
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2011)

*عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقة الدعوة:*

عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقة الدعوة:​ 
الزفت اللي هايجي ميتأخرش...​ 
واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية ...​ 
والعيال الرذلين الصغيرين يتخمدوا في البيت.....​ 
و اللي هاتجيب موبايل كاميرا هفقع لها عينيها اتنين....​ 
وابقوا اطفحوا في بيوتكم ..​ 
كفاية اللي دفعته للموكوسة العروسه....​ 
اللي هتمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهلها....​ 
وابقى حلي في البيت ياختي انتى وهى ....​ 
منتو زي القطط تاكلوا وتنكروا ....​ 
الرقص ممنوع ....​ 

الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع......:​ 
وابقى عيل لو اتجوزت تانى........​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 مارس 2011)

*رد: عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقة الدعوة:*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه بتضحك كتييييييييييير
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقة الدعوة:*

هههههههههههه

يا سيدي علي العريس اللي لسانه زي السكر ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقة الدعوة:*

هههههههههههههه

ايه العرسان اللى زى الفل دى 
​


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

واحد زى ده عاوز علقة سخنة وهيبقى كويس


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: عريس عصبي*

تم الدمج​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

بعد الي عملة مش حتجوز 

تحفة الموضوع

الرب يباركك


----------



## هالة الحب (24 أبريل 2011)

ومين يحضر فرحك اساسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

